# AZ summit need 2 more people



## mishka (Jan 30, 2014)

to get a condo need 4.
  I' m single, found another member interested.
Anybody?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 30, 2014)

Call sugarloaf and ask if there are any more studio condos available.    My wife and I are in one and max occupancy is 2 so u get the AZ rate

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 30, 2014)

If they don't have studios left you could always pay the extra and get in either the Inn or the Hotel for 2 people.


----------



## phannak (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm assuming you already contacted baldylox


----------



## mishka (Jan 30, 2014)

yes I did. 

Also already conducted Loaf about studio.... unfortunately too late, if only I knew.  So now we need two more people to make it happen


----------



## nicola.micali (Feb 3, 2014)

hey I just joined this community, me and my friend are trying to go to sugarloaf too. As soon as they confirm we can still go we can talk about the condo ok?

Nicola


----------



## alessandromora (Feb 3, 2014)

Same here, I am Nicola's friend and hopefully we can get some condo/lodging for the Sugarloaf trip!


----------



## phannak (Feb 3, 2014)

alessandromora said:


> Same here, I am Nicola's friend and hopefully we can get some condo/lodging for the Sugarloaf trip!





nicola.micali said:


> hey I just joined this community, me and my friend are trying to go to sugarloaf too. As soon as they confirm we can still go we can talk about the condo ok?
> 
> Nicola



Message mishka and baldylox, they're looking to lodge. This way they'll surely get your message


----------



## nicola.micali (Feb 3, 2014)

yep, we are in... all set!


----------

